# letting go a villager after obtaining their photo



## salem_ (May 31, 2020)

whatcya think?
ive read a lot that usually people sell or give away villagers after they would get their photo
but why
im honestly too affectionate to do this even if id get their photo..
id prob want they to stay even more


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 31, 2020)

same! i have a pretty good lineup at the moment so i would absolutly keep them!


----------



## Kaey (May 31, 2020)

there are a few villagers I plan on never letting go, but for others I will let them go after getting their photo.
getting their photo is like a momento!!
I'd like to meet many different villagers so I don't think I could stick with the same 10 forever


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 31, 2020)

if you got dreamies and need to replace someone then i think getting their picture before moving them out is a pretty admirable goal.
honestly might start doing that. can't say i hate a single villager in the game to the point i would purposely try not to get their picture and move them out asap lmao.
...im also a masochist and really like a sad goodbye as they're moving out. 

edit: im gonna make a cemetery and use their photos for the graves. might sound kinda messed up and little funny but i don't want them to dust up in storage lol


----------



## niconii (May 31, 2020)

Actually I've been doing this ever since I figured out photos were a thing! At least for villagers that are just okay for me. 

It's been maybe about a week since Beau gave me his photo and I don't think I'm letting go of him soon even if he just has a starter home. I just like him too much and tbh I think I prefer his starter home interior to his real one but aah, idk might let go of him in the future. ;;


----------



## Fendi (May 31, 2020)

I guess for some people, obtaining a villager's photo is the goal as they probably have an interest in collecting them. I guess if you see it as a collectible, then I could see why, but I think I'm the opposite where I would be more inclined to keep them forever after getting their photo.


----------



## Asarena (May 31, 2020)

I plan to let some of my villagers leave after I've gotten their photo, and for me it's because there are a lot of villagers that I like and would want on my island at some point. There are a few villagers on my island that I don't plan on letting leave, but there are also a few that I know I must let leave if I ever want to have any of the other villagers I like on my island.


----------



## Etown20 (May 31, 2020)

There are a few villagers I plan on holding onto for a long time, but I would also like to meet more villagers, so getting their photo feels like a nice point of closure before letting them go.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (May 31, 2020)

I’m not planning on keeping my villagers as I have no dreamies. I’m just going with whoever decides to live in my island. Getting their picture feels like a accomplishment to me.


----------



## Hirisa (May 31, 2020)

I’ve been thinking about this because today Hamlet gave me his picture. I adore him so much, and even though I am pretty strict with myself about letting villagers go when they ask, and I’ve “won” his friendship prize, I would be so bummed to see Hamlet go. 

At the same time, he was a starting villager and his house is so not what he deserves. Maybe I will let him go if he asks and if we cross paths again I will invite him back. Uggh I just don’t know.


----------



## Nefarious (May 31, 2020)

There's so many villagers in the sea, too bad there's only 10 slots for them.
I only have a few dreamies that I'm keeping, so the rest of my plots are going to be used to welcome new faces. I do bond with the villagers, but there's only so many you can keep, I rather have a memento, some pictures and videos, and have that to remember them by. Meeting as many as I can and getting their framed photos is a goal of mine.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 31, 2020)

If a villager gave me their photo, they are staying. 100 percent. I think if I let them be such close friends with me than it would be worth it to keep them! Also I would be way to nice to let them go if I hated them hehe


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 31, 2020)

I gotta' agree with you. I don't let em go just because of a photo. I let 'em go when I feel like it's right.


----------



## Shyria (May 31, 2020)

I think you got this the other way around! (At least for me)

It's not a matter of only keeping them to get their photo then boot them out. To me, it's more that I want to meet many villagers, and if I don't let some move away at some point I never will...
So I keep the ones I get along best with for as long as I can, and then decide to let some go when they ask, but only once I know I've developed as good a relationship as I could with them, and I have their picture to remember them!

That way I get to give a chance to more villagers, and still enjoy meaningful bond with all my neighbours!


----------



## Insulaire (May 31, 2020)

Most of my villagers are permanent. But I’m rotating one spot to get all the DIYs and reactions, and since it takes 1-2 months investment to get to that point anyways, getting their picture means I can let them go  if I have all their personality type’s reactions— it’s a good final memento and it’s unlikely I’d ever have them cycled back in for that long again (unless we get more plots), so it’s a now or never kinda thing too.


----------



## Grom (May 31, 2020)

picture = see u on the next tour stop


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 31, 2020)

It's been a think since for as long as I can remember. In New Leaf I would keep villager I don't care for the sole purpose of having their photos. Now I think more people because of the way the mail is done. Back in NL you could go and save mail at the post office and you could organize to if you. It was to me easier system. Now with NH I just want photos because I'm not a fan of how mail is done.


----------



## Rubombee (May 31, 2020)

Thanks to people's answers in this thread I understand more why people would do it! I probably would be on the side that likes to keep more but I can't exactly tell since I haven't actually gotten a photo yet :'D



Hirisa said:


> At the same time, he was a starting villager and his house is so not what he deserves. Maybe I will let him go if he asks and if we cross paths again I will invite him back. Uggh I just don’t know.


If you let him go, have someone else pick him up, and later re-invite that same Hamlet (from the person who picked him up) he'll remember you!


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 31, 2020)

Today Pate gave me her photo. I knew she would be the first one to do so since I've had her for a long time and we are close. I also had planned to send her off to see the world and accomplish her dream of becoming a pop star once I got the picture. I don't know, it's hard. I want Gloria instead of her, even bought Gloria's amiibo, but the thought of letting Pate go kind of hurts. This is the first time I'm struggeling. Already invited Gloria to my campsite in hopes that meeting her would make letting go of Pate easier, but the two are just so fundamentally different ... I thought about keeping Pate, but her house exterior doesn't look that great and Gloria would be a better fit overall. Besides, if I kept Pate, that would mean that I'd have three peppies. Still, her giving me her photo proved even more that she really considers me a friend and I feel like I'm just tossing her aside which isn't great.


----------



## axo (May 31, 2020)

I only have Sprocket and Quilson's photo right now, and I had planned on letting both of them go originally. Now, Quilson has really grown on me and I think I might keep him as the smug in my town (replacing Henry, who I originally wanted as my smug) but I'm still going to let Sprocket leave since he doesn't fit my town theme. It does make me sad and a little more hesitant to let a villager leave once they've given me their photo, it's like saying goodbye to a really good friend who you know loved you as much or more than you loved them. Kinda makes my heart hurt.


----------



## Eeveelution (May 31, 2020)

If I like a villager, but don't see myself keeping them forever, it's nice to have their photo as a keepsake.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 31, 2020)

We all set different goals for ourselves, consciously or subconsciously, because having goals and reaching them gives us a sense of accomplishment and satisfaction, without which we would stop playing the game. For some, that goal is collecting villager photos. For some, that goal is getting to know different villagers. For some, that goal is constant deconstruction and reconstruction of the island. And so on. 

Personally, I play the game because I enjoy interacting with the villagers. I also like watching them interact with one another. So I will always have villagers come and go, even though there will be a handful I will keep with me for as long as I am playing, just because I am hopelessly fond of them. *looks at Claude and Rolf and Raymond and Tangy* Getting their photos at some point feels great. But, to me, it's just icing on the cake.


----------



## dizzy bone (May 31, 2020)

Eeveelution said:


> If I like a villager, but don't see myself keeping them forever, it's nice to have their photo as a keepsake.



I see it like this too. I love all my villagers currently but I definitely want to experience a variety of villagers in the future. I would not be able to send them off if I hadn't obtained their picture first. It's a nice keepsake to remember them by. A lot of the times the ones we like are at max friendship anyways, but they might not give us their picture immediately. In my experience the process of obtaining photos takes a lot longer than usual in this game, even when we are at max friendship. I kind of like that because I don't mind prolonging their stay. I do like them, but once I get their picture it's like my "ok" sign to let them go. I might not say yes immediately the next time they ask, but I know I'll be able to now.


----------



## monsieurberry (Jun 6, 2020)

I’m struggling with this right now. Sherb gave me his photo and I really like him but I also like shaking things up. He was my starter lazy as well so he isn’t even in his original house. I’m thinking about amiiboing in a new lazy and if I find Sherb again someday that’s cool but it might be time to move on. Haven’t made up my mind yet though. I don’t really plan on doing this with anyone else however it’s largely because Sherb doesn’t have his original house and he’s my last starter on my island.


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 6, 2020)

I really like my group right now, Some are dreamies, some are just ones i picked up along the way but am really attached to now.
I've been given 6 out of 10 photo's from my current islanders.
Muffy, Lolly, Savannah, Erik, Agnes,And Poppy have given me theirs.
Just waiting on Antonio, Merry, Audie, and Apollo 

Thing is, i absolutely see the photo's in terms of a major collectable, a goal. 
Working extra hard to get a photo from a villager is super rewarding!

I AM planning however to let Muffy go as soon as she asks, because i want to get reneigh. 

But i'm not shoving anybody out the door as soon as they give the photo's. 
I love the group i have atm.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 6, 2020)

I have photos from all my villagers except Gayle and Tangy, the newest villagers. However, I think I would stick with them because it’s so much stress island hopping lol


----------



## Rosch (Jun 6, 2020)

I have a lot of favorite villagers so I continuously cycle in new ones after getting their photos. But I also have permanent villagers. I also do this to keep my experience different every once in a while.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 6, 2020)

It depends on who they are. I’m aiming to get all of the photos of my current villagers, for the collection, but I want to get rid of Diva and I don’t care that much if I get rid of Bruce and Bill in the future when I get their photos. 

I’m never letting go of Curlos or Whitney, or Drago.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

don’t hate me i’m genuinely curious. okay i understand wanting to experience more villagers and stuff and i know nothing lasts forever in that sense but idk, for me having villagers just to get their photo and let them go afterwards is kinda sad. some people want to collect as many photos as possible to show that they had them on their islands i suppose? for me, once i get their photo, i kind of want them to stay even more bc of our strengthened friendship and it makes me feel sad to let them go after maximising their friendship or smth. maybe that’s just me?


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm using the villager photos to replace moving out letters. And by the time that I spend the time and effort getting their photo, I'm kinda done with them and I don't mind seeing them leave. 

Except for Sherb. I got his photo yesterday and I don't want him to leave yet. Letting Marina go is going to be hard too.

Part of the charm for me is having a constantly rotating cast of characters. If I had to pick only ten villagers to have and that's it, I don't think I would enjoy the game as much as I do.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 10, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I'm using the villager photos to replace moving out letters. And by the time that I spend the time and effort getting their photo, I'm kinda done with them and I don't mind seeing them leave.
> 
> Except for Sherb. I got his photo yesterday and I don't want him to leave yet. Letting Marina go is going to be hard too.
> 
> Part of the charm for me is having a constantly rotating cast of characters. If I had to pick only ten villagers to have and that's it, I don't think I would enjoy the game as much as I do.



exactly this for me. there's no more moving out letters for me to treasure. it's the same with pocket camp too btw so i feel like it's kinda how they designed it as well. i remember when it was new, there was no point keeping them in your campsite because once you get their photo, it's basically maxed out.

personally, i wanna stick to only having 3 permanent villagers this time around. others are moving out by the time they want to move out & only letting them when i've had their photos. but it doesn't mean i'm kicking them out immediately via campsite. they leave in their own terms. i mean they're the one thinking of moving out anyway. still, it makes me sad. i just throw a party / take pics over harv's island and get it over it. i think i get over it anyway as soon as i meet a new villager. it keeps the game fresh.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I'm using the villager photos to replace moving out letters. And by the time that I spend the time and effort getting their photo, I'm kinda done with them and I don't mind seeing them leave.
> 
> Except for Sherb. I got his photo yesterday and I don't want him to leave yet. Letting Marina go is going to be hard too.
> 
> Part of the charm for me is having a constantly rotating cast of characters. If I had to pick only ten villagers to have and that's it, I don't think I would enjoy the game as much as I do.



yea that’s the thing i don’t get, why are people “done” with them once they get their photo? it’s like only wanting them for a motive, idk. it’s like you stopped caring once you get something out of them. ok i am probably taking it to seriously lol, but i do feel attached as the friendship bonds get stronger. but the villager photos as a moving out letter is an interesting concept bc it’s like something to remember them by.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



Underneath The Stars said:


> exactly this for me. there's no more moving out letters for me to treasure. it's the same with pocket camp too btw so i feel like it's kinda how they designed it as well. i remember when it was new, there was no point keeping them in your campsite because once you get their photo, it's basically maxed out.
> 
> personally, i wanna stick to only having 3 permanent villagers this time around. others are moving out by the time they want to move out & only letting them when i've had their photos. but it doesn't mean i'm kicking them out immediately via campsite. they leave in their own terms. i mean they're the one thinking of moving out anyway. still, it makes me sad. i just throw a party / take pics over harv's island and get it over it. i think i get over it anyway as soon as i meet a new villager. it keeps the game fresh.



why do the other 3 stay permanent and let the rest go? is it bc u love the 3 too much to let them go and the rest are just eh? the ones who u want to keep forever would ask to leave too though :/...


----------



## Nami (Jul 10, 2020)

I prefer to keep most of mine for good, but I have been swapping some to see who I wind up liking the most. It's up to preference. I suppose!


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 10, 2020)

animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> yea that’s the thing i don’t get, why are people “done” with them once they get their photo? it’s like only wanting them for a motive, idk. it’s like you stopped caring once you get something out of them. ok i am probably taking it to seriously lol, but i do feel attached as the friendship bonds get stronger. but the villager photos as a moving out letter is an interesting concept bc it’s like something to remember them by.



Have you never felt "done" or tired of a person in real life? I love my friends in real life, but sometimes I just don't want to see them. It is the same thing in animal crossing. Sure, I still adore Marina, but if she wants to move out and I'm constantly saying "no", that makes me a bad friend for not letting her explore the world on her terms. 

It isn't like I'm instantly kicking them out of town as soon as I get their photo. They still have to ask naturally.


----------



## Clock (Jul 10, 2020)

Well I let them go for new villagers, but I end up keeping some of them.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 10, 2020)

i mean if the game lets me have 15 villagers, i wouldn't be allowing a lot of them to move out. but it is what it is. there's so many villagers in this game & you also factor in personalities, we want them to vary and we end up with the result of deciding who to let go to meet other dreamies.

i think of it this way. not all my villagers would stay on my island anyway, so why not try to have a good friendship until i get their pic? i made that mistake with shari & not getting her pic and getting the best friend reaction when i was so close. now, i don't really have any remembrance from her aside from her sweet letters when she was still a resident.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 10, 2020)

I like seeing different villagers. I didn't play a lot of new leaf because I got it much much later than a lot of people and my last AC game was wild world when I was in elementary/middle school. I like so many of them that I don't mind them leaving so I can dress up new ones. I do have favorites that are never leaving.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Have you never felt "done" or tired of a person in real life? I love my friends in real life, but sometimes I just don't want to see them. It is the same thing in animal crossing. Sure, I still adore Marina, but if she wants to move out and I'm constantly saying "no", that makes me a bad friend for not letting her explore the world on her terms.
> 
> It isn't like I'm instantly kicking them out of town as soon as I get their photo. They still have to ask naturally.



even if i get tired of people irl i wouldn’t just stop being their friend bc i’m tired. if it’d be this way irl ppl wld probably disown their pets and get new ones i’m so sorry god i know i take this way too seriously! but i don’t dump my friends bc i’m tired of them to get new friends. ok i know it sounds dumb, i probably am limiting myself from experiencing new villagers but to me, having to build friendships with them just to let them leave in the end is kinda sad. i know holding them back from leaving is bad, but for me i tell them not to leave to kinda show that i care about them.


----------



## marieheiwa (Jul 10, 2020)

most of my villagers stay however i like letting people move because i like meeting new ones! but i like having the photo to remember them by before they leave. it’s sad but if i didn’t do it i wouldnt have met audie on a nook mile island and absolutely fallen in love with her aha.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i mean if the game lets me have 15 villagers, i wouldn't be allowing a lot of them to move out. but it is what it is. there's so many villagers in this game & you also factor in personalities, we want them to vary and we end up with the result of deciding who to let go to meet other dreamies.
> 
> i think of it this way. not all my villagers would stay on my island anyway, so why not try to have a good friendship until i get their pic? i made that mistake with shari & not getting her pic and getting the best friend reaction when i was so close. now, i don't really have any remembrance from her aside from her sweet letters when she was still a resident.



i do wish we can have more villagers but it’s different from you, for me, only then i’d be willing to let more of them go, bc since we’re only allowed to have 10 of them, the 10 of them are my so-called favorites and i can’t bear seeing them leave. if i had 5 more slots, i wld probably rotate them, and keep 10 of them.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2020)

I've only really tried to get photos from the villagers I really loved having on my island. They aren't ones that I want to keep permanently even though I love them. So, I want to get their photos to remember them.


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 10, 2020)

animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> even if i get tired of people irl i wouldn’t just stop being their friend bc i’m tired. if it’d be this way irl ppl wld probably disown their pets and get new ones i’m so sorry god i know i take this way too seriously! but i don’t dump my friends bc i’m tired of them to get new friends. ok i know it sounds dumb, i probably am limiting myself from experiencing new villagers but to me, having to build friendships with them just to let them leave in the end is kinda sad. i know holding them back from leaving is bad, but for me i tell them not to leave to kinda show that i care about them.



Yeah, I don't dump my friends either. Try again.

I was trying to explain the feeling of being tired of a villager in a video game by using a real life parallel with friends since most people have a friend or two. I would have used siblings, but not everyone has a brother or a sister.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Yeah, I don't dump my friends either. Try again.
> 
> I was trying to explain the feeling of being tired of a villager in a video game by using a real life parallel with friends since most people have a friend or two. I would have used siblings, but not everyone has a brother or a sister.



since you used the example of villagers as friends to reference a video game vs real life, i have just referenced it back. if i get tired of a villager i won’t just let them leave, just like how if you get tired of a friend you won’t leave them. for siblings, you’d be stuck with them whether you like it or not, for friends, you can choose them. with that said i know it’s just a game so that’s why i don’t think it’s also that bad for choosing to keep them even though the want to leave to “explore new islands”, doesn’t feel like i’m keeping them hostage, but i’d just like to keep em.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> yea that’s the thing i don’t get, why are people “done” with them once they get their photo? it’s like only wanting them for a motive, idk. it’s like you stopped caring once you get something out of them. ok i am probably taking it to seriously lol



Yeah, maybe you are... Just remember people experience the game differently and that's ok, to each their own. Not everybody is going to want to play the way you do.

This game has almost 400 villagers, for me a big part of the fun is island hopping and getting to know new ones. Photos are memories to cherish, something to display in your house and remember good times together. So that's the goal before I let them go, like a mark that says it's time to move on. But with some I get attached and don't let go, like my starter jock. Also they are not people lol I'm not really afraid to hurt their feelings or something... This is a game and it needs to be fun for me


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 10, 2020)

animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> why do the other 3 stay permanent and let the rest go? is it bc u love the 3 too much to let them go and the rest are just eh? the ones who u want to keep forever would ask to leave too though :/...



yes. 3 are dreamies i intended to have on my island before i even played new horizons, villagers i've had since older games. my game didn't even feel complete until i had them, so i have had attachment to them. the rest are not eh, but i just met them through the islands and i let them move in. sure i like having them around but goal here is to meet more villagers and my dreamies.

i had to learn to let villagers go or else i'll be stuck with the same villagers forever. i tend to get attached quick.



animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> i do wish we can have more villagers but it’s different from you, for me, only then i’d be willing to let more of them go, bc since we’re only allowed to have 10 of them, the 10 of them are my so-called favorites and i can’t bear seeing them leave. if i had 5 more slots, i wld probably rotate them, and keep 10 of them.



see you have so-called favorites too! i do have like say, 12-14 dreamies overall. currently i only have 3 of my ultimate dreamies on my island so a lot of them i haven't even met yet. i have amiibos of them too, i could kick someone out to have them but i don't wanna do that until i spend more time with villagers that i randomly meet. but if i keep everyone around, i wouldn't meet my dreamies.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Yeah, maybe you are... Just remember people experience the game differently and that's ok, to each their own. Not everybody is going to want to play the way you do.
> 
> This game has almost 400 villagers, for me a big part of the fun is island hopping and getting to know new ones. Photos are memories to cherish, something to display in your house and remember good times together. So that's the goal before I let them go, like a mark that says it's time to move on. But with some I get attached and don't let go, like my starter jock. Also they are not people lol I'm not really afraid to hurt their feelings or something... This is a game and it needs to be fun for me



yea i get it but the problem is that i’m attached to ALL 10 of them!  and yeah i know they’re not people too so i don’t feel bad for holding them back when they wanna leave, in that sense.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> even if i get tired of people irl i wouldn’t just stop being their friend bc i’m tired. if it’d be this way irl ppl wld probably disown their pets and get new ones i’m so sorry god i know i take this way too seriously! but i don’t dump my friends bc i’m tired of them to get new friends.


but why are we talking about real life? I thought this was about villagers in a game

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> yea i get it but the problem is that i’m attached to ALL 10 of them!  and yeah i know they’re not people too so i don’t feel bad for holding them back when they wanna leave, in that sense.


If you are that's ok, keep them!  But that's not the case for everyone. I haven't connected to all my villagers yet so I want to keep having fun searching


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm attached to most of my villagers but I keep 1 or 2 slots to rotate so that I can meet new villagers. Furthermore, I have amiibos of my current villagers so I can always get them back (though it wouldn't be the same version of them).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

Wait they got rid of moving out letters??? What the heck

I personally wouldn't kick out a villager just because I got their picture. I'm too attached to the ones I have lol


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 10, 2020)

animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> since you used the example of villagers as friends to reference a video game vs real life, i have just referenced it back. if i get tired of a villager i won’t just let them leave, just like how if you get tired of a friend you won’t leave them. for siblings, you’d be stuck with them whether you like it or not, for friends, you can choose them. with that said i know it’s just a game so that’s why i don’t think it’s also that bad for choosing to keep them even though the want to leave to “explore new islands”, doesn’t feel like i’m keeping them hostage, but i’d just like to keep em.



Then keep 'em. But if you make a thread asking for different opinions, you will get different opinions. I personally feel like a dictator if the same villager asks me to move five times in a month and a half. 

I do admit that I might have snapped a little before and I'm sorry if it sounded short and curt.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> yes. 3 are dreamies i intended to have on my island before i even played new horizons, villagers i've had since older games. my game didn't even feel complete until i had them, so i have had attachment to them. the rest are not eh, but i just met them through the islands and i let them move in. sure i like having them around but goal here is to meet more villagers and my dreamies.
> 
> i had to learn to let villagers go or else i'll be stuck with the same villagers forever. i tend to get attached quick.
> 
> ...



yea, i do have favourites that’s why i’d rather keep them than finding new ones! once you get all of your dreamies, would you let them go? i did let many villagers go previously because they were not my dreamies, but i never aimed to get their photo bc i didn’t really care to be their maxed out best friend. doesn’t mean i didn’t like them, but i had no attachment to them too. i pretty much have all my dreamies now and that’s why even though i got most of their photos, i would not want them to leave. :/

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



xSuperMario64x said:


> Wait they got rid of moving out letters??? What the heck
> 
> I personally wouldn't kick out a villager just because I got their picture. I'm too attached to the ones I have lol



yea me too!


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

Alicia said:


> I've only really tried to get photos from the villagers I really loved having on my island. They aren't ones that I want to keep permanently even though I love them. So, I want to get their photos to remember them.


I do the exact same thing  I only search for photos if I get attached


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jul 10, 2020)

Just two different playing styles, some people like permanent villagers and others like to change things up. Some do a bit of both.

Not everyone has dreamies either. Like I am new to the game so there's not ten villagers I must have, so I want to meet as many as possible, but keep my favourites along the way. I don't think it's horrible to try and get their photo as something to remember them by before they go. So far I have just made sure I took them to Harv's so I can at least have their poster.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Then keep 'em. But if you make a thread asking for different opinions, you will get different opinions. I personally feel like a dictator if the same villager asks me to move five times in a month and a half.
> 
> I do admit that I might have snapped a little before and I'm sorry if it sounded short and curt.



yeah, i know people have differing opinions that’s why i posted this thread asking why. and since i’m asking why, i’m also voicing out my own opinions. nobody is right or wrong, i’m just asking the questions honestly, we can feel free to do whatever we want bc it’s our own game. 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



patchworkbunny said:


> Just two different playing styles, some people like permanent villagers and others like to change things up. Some do a bit of both.
> 
> Not everyone has dreamies either. Like I am new to the game so there's not ten villagers I must have, so I want to meet as many as possible, but keep my favourites along the way. I don't think it's horrible to try and get their photo as something to remember them by before they go. So far I have just made sure I took them to Harv's so I can at least have their poster.



yea i never said it was horrible but i just felt that if their motive was just to get a photo and get rid of them soon after, i don’t rly understand why. but i understand if it’s for something for a nice memory, which is probably why for most people i guess!


----------



## loveclove (Jul 10, 2020)

animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> yeah, i know people have differing opinions that’s why i posted this thread asking why. and since i’m asking why, i’m also voicing out my own opinions. nobody is right or wrong, i’m just asking the questions honestly, we can feel free to do whatever we want bc it’s our own game.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah but you said it's sad and implied that people are somehow using the villager just to get their photo if they're not permanent lol I really hope you understood that's not always the case


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

loveclove said:


> Yeah but you said it's sad and implied that people are somehow using the villager just to get their photo if they're not permanent lol I really hope you understood that's not always the case



yea i know that it’s not always the case i don’t mean to say that you’re just using a villager but i probably worded it that way, i’m sorry! i was just curious why people say stuff like “oh okay i got villager’s photo so i’m letting them go”.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 10, 2020)

If it's a villager I want to move out at some point, getting their photo is like a small memento. But if it's my permanent villager, getting their photo feels like an achievement - I talked to them everyday, gifted them gifts and now they finally recognized our friendship. I mean, I know it's all up to random chance once you got a certain friendship level, but, hey, headcanons are allowed :'D


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 10, 2020)

I think a good way to look at it is that since you already have all of your dreamies/favorite villagers on your island, you have no need to cycle them out to find the ones you want  Other people are stilling looking for theirs, and on the way they invite other villagers and get little momentos from them. its not a cruel thing, it’s a fun thing, like they’re tourists visiting for a while and you get to hear their stories.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 10, 2020)

animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> yea, i do have favourites that’s why i’d rather keep them than finding new ones! once you get all of your dreamies, would you let them go? i did let many villagers go previously because they were not my dreamies, but i never aimed to get their photo bc i didn’t really care to be their maxed out best friend. doesn’t mean i didn’t like them, but i had no attachment to them too. i pretty much have all my dreamies now and that’s why even though i got most of their photos, i would not want them to leave. :/
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020
> 
> ...



to answer
*
once you get all of your dreamies, would you let them go?

no.* lol. that's why for now, i'm playing the game meeting villagers i've never had. i just know them through online or other games (pocket camp or new leaf). for example, fauna & maple. i've never met them before, until they were in pocket camp and when i saw them on the mystery islands i decided to take them in. they're not really dreamies, but i love having them around though i can only have so many normal personality types. i have 3 right now and they all say the dialog to me so i figured not all of them are staying. fauna is definitely my favorite normal for now but idk how long she's going to be a resident when i have dreamies i don't have yet. they were already residents of my island when i recently bought amiibos of my dreamies but since i can have them anytime i want, i figured i'm not in a rush to invite them. so why not try to get fauna's photo anyway when i've already bonded with her.

basically keeping photos of other villagers as remembrance. like what @loveclove said though, it's like you were saying we're using them just to have their photo but that's not the case. if i don't like them, i won't try to get their photos to begin with.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

DeltaLoraine said:


> I think a good way to look at it is that since you already have all of your dreamies/favorite villagers on your island, you have no need to cycle them out to find the ones you want  Other people are stilling looking for theirs, and on the way they invite other villagers and get little momentos from them. its not a cruel thing, it’s a fun thing, like they’re tourists visiting for a while and you get to hear their stories.



oh okay i get it now! i like ur answer a lot!  i probably feel that way bc the ones i hv are the ones i have trouble letting go, if i had other villagers who i wasn’t too attached to i’d be open to seeing more new villagers definitely!


----------



## Myrtle Jane (Jul 10, 2020)

It's a way of always having an objective or something new to look forward to in a game where there isn't always a lot that's different to do. If I were stuck with the same ten villagers the entire game, I think I would tire of it long before Nintendo's three-year commitment to uploading new content was up. The photos are a mechanism that allows me a way of feeling okay about moving characters along.


----------



## Snek (Jul 10, 2020)

Wellll..because I can only have 10 villagers on the island at once. For me, I want to get to know other villagers so once I get a villager pic that means they can then be cycled out. Some villagers are permanent stays but others are expendable. I don't necessarily collect villager pics, but I like collecting pics of villagers I like.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> to answer
> 
> *once you get all of your dreamies, would you let them go?
> 
> ...



okay then i guess i was basing it on the fact that i already got the ones that i really want to keep and assuming others don’t care just bc they let them go after they got their photos! for me i only aim to get the photos from my dreamies. it’s just that if i was okay with letting them go in the first place i don’t really seek their photos that badly but that’s just me!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 10, 2020)

I could try and collect the photos of all the villagers if I want to, but no.

I am continuously cycling villagers and aim to get their photos because you increase friendship in the process and you see your chemistry with them. I use this approach to see who will end up as my permanent villagers.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 10, 2020)

animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> okay then i guess i was basing it on the fact that i already got the ones that i really want to keep and assuming others don’t care just bc they let them go after they got their photos! for me i only aim to get the photos from my dreamies. it’s just that if i was okay with letting them go in the first place i don’t really seek their photos that badly but that’s just me!



so now you've heard some of our stories, you know now why we try to get their pics


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I could try and collect the photos of all the villagers if I want to, but no.
> 
> I am continuously cycling villagers and aim to get their photos because you increase friendship in the process and you see your chemistry with them. I use this approach to see who will end up as my permanent villagers.



oh yes this, i guess this was what i assumed people to be doing, just to collect all their photos, again really sorry for that haha! i did cycle out my villagers til i got most of them i want, but i am really hesitant to let them go despite getting their photos, but those i am referring to are my dreamies i want to keep so.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020



Myrtle Jane said:


> It's a way of always having an objective or something new to look forward to in a game where there isn't always a lot that's different to do. If I were stuck with the same ten villagers the entire game, I think I would tire of it long before Nintendo's three-year commitment to uploading new content was up. The photos are a mechanism that allows me a way of feeling okay about moving characters along.



i know the game wants you to meet new villagers, that’s why this game has moving out mechanics in the first place. i just wish that instead of letting them go, we could have more villagers, but ok then that’d probably be too many all at once. but the 3 year long commitment is probably another way to keep people playing, to stay excited for future updates. if everything in the game was developed, people would still be tired of the game after awhile despite the rotating villagers. the past games were complete but still had moving out mechanics and they left on their own without asking! i wonder why they changed that if they really wanted the villagers to move out at their own will. maybe they wanted to give you a chance to keep those you really want too perhaps?


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

My rotation has gotten a bit stagnant and I have all their photos already. I might consider a change.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 10, 2020)

Snek said:


> Wellll..because I can only have 10 villagers on the island at once. For me, I want to get to know other villagers so once I get a villager pic that means they can then be cycled out. Some villagers are permanent stays but others are expendable. I don't necessarily collect villager pics, but I like collecting pics of villagers I like.



i would love a few more villager slots, then i’d be more willing to cycle them!  i only intend to collect a few pics of those i want to stay but that’s just me too.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020

okay guys, so i just found this thread that was about a month ago: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...er-obtaining-their-photo.548275/#post-9131234

it was basically what i was trying to say but maybe i worded it wrongly so i offended some of you!  a few people who replied on the other thread seemed to agree with me, so i’m not the only one who feels this way or simply wonder why! i shouldn’t have made this unnecessary thread to offend you guys. :/ anyways, thanks for your opinions! i understand why people do this much better now!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020

okay cool! i’m glad my post was merged into this thread!  sorry tho cuz it’s been awhile since the last post before mine!


----------



## Reploid (Jul 10, 2020)

salem_ said:


> whatcya think?
> ive read a lot that usually people sell or give away villagers after they would get their photo
> but why
> im honestly too affectionate to do this even if id get their photo..
> id prob want they to stay even more


For some, I suppose having a picture of that villager is kind of like their way of saying "Here's something to always remember me by." I've gotten a few of my villagers' photos and I plan on keeping them all. It's too much of a headache for me to pick new villagers while trying to keep certain personalities and a certain amount of species.


----------



## biksoka (Jul 10, 2020)

I do it mostly because I don't want to have the same 10 villagers forever.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jul 10, 2020)

If I really like a villager, I will definitely get their photo before letting them leave, but most of my villagers I love enough that I don't think any of them are going to leave for quite a long time, and I've had all their photos for a while.


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

i’m a person who does this. while i adore a bunch of villagers and undoubtedly grow attached to some, i do have a set list of villagers that i’m planning to have and so once i get a villager’s photo, if they’re not one i’m planning to keep permanently, i’ll let them move whenever they’re ready - getting their picture is bittersweet in this circumstance but it’s also a nice reminder of all the good memories i’ve had with that villager ;u;


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

The only photo I’ve gotten so far is from Wolfgang (a dreamie of my parents and mine-they’d be mighty upset if I let him go) so currently no, I befriend everyone though, so if my move out targets give me a photo I won’t feel obligated to keep them either.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 11, 2020)

i would do that if i have more plots. rn its filled with ostrich.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 11, 2020)

animalcrossinguwu11 said:


> yeah, i know people have differing opinions that’s why i posted this thread asking why. and since i’m asking why, i’m also voicing out my own opinions. nobody is right or wrong, i’m just asking the questions honestly, we can feel free to do whatever we want bc it’s our own game.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2020
> 
> ...


But it does kind of seem like no one in the thread is saying that they just get the photo and dump the villager because they’ve accomplished the goal of getting the photo. But your response to each person seems to be an emotional appeal implying that they don’t care about villagers if they are willing to let them move, or if they use the photo at all as a momento or sign that they villager can move on.
So it comes across a bit like you are asking for their opinion and then implying that they are somehow wrong or cold hearted. I think someone can love their villagers as much as anyone and still let them leave. No one is trying to convince you to change, but people don’t like feeling like they are being misinterpreted or judged, hence some defensiveness. For the record, I don’t think keeping villagers or letting them go says anything at all about what a person is like in real life or at all connected to niceness/ goodness.

Edit: I see many people have said similar things to me and now feel I might have come on a bit strong. You seem like a reflective and sensitive person and I’m sorry if I come across as harsh


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 11, 2020)

This has always been my method. I have my favorites but I like to see the different types of characters in animal crossing.

Granted, the personalities and conversations get pretty redundant, so yeah I'm basing off looks and who fits my island theme. 

I'm also looking at this in an artist's perspective and enjoying different character designs. I don't view them as friends. I'm not a person who puts in a significant amount of feelings into video game characters. I see them as art. It's like Pokemon cards.

I like to give each character a chance and if they don't fit my theme then I let them go.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 11, 2020)

naa if i like them they can give me their photo 30 times for all i care and they still wont leave.
i have 3 punchy's photo and 2 marshal and zucker photos lol
if i don't like them i don't need their photo anyways.
that reminds me i have flip's and cherry's pic in my inventory (they left)
and i wont display photos of villagers that i don't like 
but still feels bad to sell it..


----------



## leafcan (Jul 11, 2020)

i tried doing this in cold blood now im stuck with a couple villagers i didnt intend to keep and a blood pact like attachment and favoritism to them that they may as well be my dreamies now lol

curse my conscious! they say a couple of nice things to you and thats how they get you..................................................


----------



## elphieluvr (Jul 11, 2020)

Yeah, my brother makes fun of me for doing it, but it’s the best way to determine that it’s time for a change. I have dozens of villagers I’d like to have for a little while and I like to change things up so it doesn’t feel stagnant. Most of my villagers (actually 9 of 10 right now) I have amiibos for, so if I really regret letting them go, it’s a simple matter to get them back.

one reason I like cycling them is because I have lots of peppies and snootiest I want to try but I can’t bear more than one of those at a time lol. And yeah, getting their photo kind of signifies I’ve gotten to know the villager and become a good friend, and now if they want to leave, I’m not going to hold them back! (I’ve never forced anyone out after getting their photo, but if they want to leave I say yes.)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 11, 2020)

i think it's perfectly fine to do so. i don't really go for pictures, but i feel like if there's any solid goal that a player should be going for before they have a villager move out, it should probably be getting their picture, esp. since each picture is tied to the villagers that gives it.

moreover, i think it gives a good incentive for people to hang on to only a couple of villagers that they really like, and having the rest of the plots cycle, especially given that you don't have to worry about plots going in bad places like you had to in new leaf.


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 11, 2020)

I didn't know this was a thing?
I've only gotten two photos so far 
And one from a villager I couldn't stand lol


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 11, 2020)

Megannn_ said:


> I didn't know this was a thing?
> I've only gotten two photos so far
> And one from a villager I couldn't stand lol


I really like the idea of some clueless villager who thinks you love them deciding that you need their picture for your house.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 11, 2020)

This is what happens when you have a lot of favorite villagers.


----------



## animalcrossinguwu11 (Jul 11, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> But it does kind of seem like no one in the thread is saying that they just get the photo and dump the villager because they’ve accomplished the goal of getting the photo. But your response to each person seems to be an emotional appeal implying that they don’t care about villagers if they are willing to let them move, or if they use the photo at all as a momento or sign that they villager can move on.
> So it comes across a bit like you are asking for their opinion and then implying that they are somehow wrong or cold hearted. I think someone can love their villagers as much as anyone and still let them leave. No one is trying to convince you to change, but people don’t like feeling like they are being misinterpreted or judged, hence some defensiveness. For the record, I don’t think keeping villagers or letting them go says anything at all about what a person is like in real life or at all connected to niceness/ goodness.
> 
> Edit: I see many people have said similar things to me and now feel I might have come on a bit strong. You seem like a reflective and sensitive person and I’m sorry if I come across as harsh



like i said i probably worded it wrongly.  didn’t mean it that way but my way of saying it sounds wrong so my bad. but what i really meant was what the OP said, i just sounded harsh and offended people which i realized after. that’s all i gotta say!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020



icecreamcheese said:


> naa if i like them they can give me their photo 30 times for all i care and they still wont leave.
> i have 3 punchy's photo and 2 marshal and zucker photos lol
> if i don't like them i don't need their photo anyways.
> that reminds me i have flip's and cherry's pic in my inventory (they left)
> ...



yea this is exactly how i feel too! if i like them i want them to keep giving me their photo lol, if i didn’t care bout them i’d just not care about the photo at all and let them go. i wouldn’t display them cuz i only want pics of my fav villagers in my room lol but i’d keep em too!


----------

